# Cruze low DEF check engine light and now remote start won't work



## turboguy327 (Feb 24, 2019)

schmove1 said:


> Question for the board
> 
> On the way home the check engine light came on, and the car went into limp mode due to low DEF.
> 
> ...


Remote start is always disabled when the MIL is on.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

schmove1 said:


> Question for the board
> 
> On the way home the check engine light came on, and the car went into limp mode due to low DEF.
> 
> ...


the car came with an owners manual


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

boraz said:


> the car came with an owners manual


If the answer to the question I posed to the board would have been covered in the owners manual, there would be no discussion...
Is it too much to ask for a constructive conversation?


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

turboguy327 said:


> Remote start is always disabled when the MIL is on.


Thanks for the info. This is the first Chevy I have owned. Didn't know the remote start and the MIL were tied at the hip.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I would think topping the DEF would’ve resolved the issue.

If the MIL persists I would try disconnecting the Neg batt cable for a minute or two, then reconnect and check to see if it resets everything.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

schmove1 said:


> Thanks for the info. This is the first Chevy I have owned. Didn't know the remote start and the MIL were tied at the hip.


It may take a few drive cycles for the MIL to clear on its own. The level in the DEF tank has a couple of level sensors, but in between is calculated by the ECM, so it takes time for it to recalculate. In my Gen 1 I eventually had to do a DEF level reset, now it appears to be perpetually full for some reason.. but that is easy to deal with. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mine did this after only 300 miles of ownership. Tried to fill the tank and it still showed the speed shut down message and MIL.

Turns out I had a cracked injector for the DEF.


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

MRO1791 said:


> It may take a few drive cycles for the MIL to clear on its own. The level in the DEF tank has a couple of level sensors, but in between is calculated by the ECM, so it takes time for it to recalculate. In my Gen 1 I eventually had to do a DEF level reset, now it appears to be perpetually full for some reason.. but that is easy to deal with.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I'll try it. I've been to the dealership twice now, and all they do is just scratch their heads. "Never seen one like this before..." 
Then today it was. "Well, we ordered some parts for it. We'll give you a ring when they get here so you can schedule the install."
I have a really bad feeling about this....


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

fyi for the board. The reduced power issue has re-occurred 3 times and the car threw Code P244A.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

P244A is a particulate filter pressure sensors fault code. There's a sensor that montiors the pressure drop created by the particulate filter to determine if it's clogged or missing. The sensor can go bad, and so can the hoses that it uses to tap pressure across the filter. Unless you've modded the cars emissions systems it's definitely worth having a knowledgeable dealer take a look at it. It can take over 90 minutes just to replace the sensor properly, excluding diagnostic time.


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> P244A is a particulate filter pressure sensors fault code. There's a sensor that montiors the pressure drop created by the particulate filter to determine if it's clogged or missing. The sensor can go bad, and so can the hoses that it uses to tap pressure across the filter. Unless you've modded the cars emissions systems it's definitely worth having a knowledgeable dealer take a look at it. It can take over 90 minutes just to replace the sensor properly, excluding diagnostic time.


Maven,

Thank you! You confirmed what I was told at the dealership. Last I was there, they ordered the exhaust sensor (their term) to be installed. 
The sensor has reduced the power to the car 5 times and the check engine light stays on. Oddly, yesterday when I was trying to get it to the shop; the car did a regen and I received a message that the filter was being cleaned, and to keep driving.


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> P244A is a particulate filter pressure sensors fault code. There's a sensor that montiors the pressure drop created by the particulate filter to determine if it's clogged or missing. The sensor can go bad, and so can the hoses that it uses to tap pressure across the filter. Unless you've modded the cars emissions systems it's definitely worth having a knowledgeable dealer take a look at it. It can take over 90 minutes just to replace the sensor properly, excluding diagnostic time.



Maven,

Quick question. My cruze only had 4100 miles on it when these issues started. Is it normal to have these kind of problems arise on a new vehicle with that many miles?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No, it's not normal. That's why we call them problems. But low mileage problems do occur, things fail early in life, connectors aren't secured properly at factory, harnesses are built with poor crimps on terminals, etc....

GM builds millions of vehicles per year, each with tens of thousands of individual pieces at the lowest possible cost. Issues are going to arise. It's why you have a warranty.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd like to add a low fuel light will also prevent a remote start.


----------

